# Antler



## Tclem (Feb 12, 2016)

made this little something or another knife out of 1084 steel. Used antler for handles. Did an edge quench on it and I'm left with the line. Don't know if that's a bad thing or not but its there. Going to give this to a friend at church.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice shape and color contrast with the antler !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Awesome looking blade Tony. I personally am not a fan of antler handles but, that one looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 13, 2016)

Tony that is a really nice knife. Nice lines all around. I can't tell if the tip of the knife was edge quenched but that is a nice hamon line. I have heard that you can put a hamon on 1084 by edge quenching. I like the handle as well. Is that Elk?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony that is a really nice knife. Nice lines all around. I can't tell if the tip of the knife was edge quenched but that is a nice hamon line. I have heard that you can put a hamon on 1084 by edge quenching. I like the handle as well. Is that Elk?


White tail antler. Yes I edge quenched it and got the Harmon.


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice knife, and I like the antler too. If you decide to make a whittler knide with a wharncliffe hape blade, I would be very interested in one, and I will even provide the antler for the handle.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 13, 2016)

@Tclem that is a nice looking knife. Really like the shape of the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 13, 2016)

I saw where you were sending out for HT but looks like now you're in house. What are you using for a forge/heat?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> I saw where you were sending out for HT but looks like now you're in house. What are you using for a forge/heat?


Coffe can forge lined with kao wood and refractory cement. Either propane or map gas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

